# Written manuals



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that sonar companies are just giving their manuals on a disk? They are great, but when my boat is at the dock or out on the lake I don't have a computer handy.  You sure can use up a lot of ink and paper printing out a manual.

My Humminbird 597 has a quick start manual, but more in depth manual would be nice.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

It's all about going green and saving a few bucks (the companies) in the process.

Take the disk to a printing shop and have them print it, bind it and add plastic shetts to the front and back. Or if you know someone with access to a high speed priter get them to print it out for you.
I've done this with several different DVD based manuals.


----------

